# How to Support a Spouse Who is Going Back to School



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Getting a quality education is important, especially if you want to pursue a career in a particular field. While many people go to college right out of high school, there are also many people who return to school later in life. Going back to school can be very challenging, especially if you have a family to care for at the same time, but having a supportive spouse can make all the difference. If your spouse is thinking about going back to school and you want to be supportive, take the following advice to heart. 

*Tip #1: Have an honest conversation and make a plan.*

Going to school is never simple, especially if you choose to do it later in life. Not only will you and your spouse have to have a conversation about how you’ll be paying for school, but you’ll also have to decide how to handle things around the house. Your spouse will need time to study and complete assignments which can be a challenge, especially if they’ll continue to work at least part-time. The two of you need to work out a plan for how you’re going to handle things. 

*Tip #2: Pick up the slack around the house.*

When your spouse goes back to school, some of the little day-to-day things may fall upon your shoulders. You may need to pick up the slack with things like doing laundry, cooking meals, and cleaning up around the house. If you have kids, see if you can get them involved in helping with some of these activities so that none of you shoulders the burden alone. 

*Tip #3: Celebrate their achievements. *

In addition to taking up the slack so your spouse is able to dedicate his or her time to their education, it’s also important to be supportive by celebrating their achievements. Acing a test or making the Dean’s List are accomplishments that should be celebrated and making sure that your spouse knows how proud you are of them will go a long way. 

*Tip #4: Learn to be more frugal. *

Unfortunately, education is not cheap. One of the best and most practical ways you can support your spouse is to figure out some simple ways to save money so that things don’t get too tight. If your family starts to struggle financially, your spouse might feel obligated to quit school and go back to work. Frugality should be part of your initial conversation and planning process but it is also something you should be doing on a daily basis. You might even want to look into some creative ways to earn a little extra money on the side.

*Tip #5: Take time to stay connected.*

As your spouse pursues their further education, they are going to be busy. You’ll also be busy taking care of the kids and running the show at home. Even though both of you will be firing on both cylinders all the time, it’s important that you take time to stay connected. Make family dinners a priority if they work with your spouse’s class schedule and try to take some time together on the weekends if you can.

~ VS Glen Community Support


----------

